# Will be off list for a time



## KarenSoCal (Jun 29, 2019)

Yesterday my husband had a spontaneous bleed into the back of his head. He will not be waking up from this. He is at the hospital on hospice care. There is no response from him at all. I am with him.

I'll check in here as I'm able. 

Please, treasure your loved ones...they can be gone in an instant.


----------



## Tom (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm sorry Karen. Even though most of us haven't met you in person, we are here for you in our limited electronic capacity as much as we can be.

Hoping for the best for you. Wishing for a miracle.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 29, 2019)

So sorry Karen. I went thru something similar with my father last year. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 29, 2019)

Aw geez, Karen. This is tough. Don't worry about us, but know that you will be missed. Sending hopes and prayers your way and for your husband.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 29, 2019)

I’m sorry Karen . But take care of your self and your husband , your in our prayers .


----------



## wellington (Jun 29, 2019)

Omg Karen, I am so very sorry. Take care of yourself and we will be keeping the both of you in our thoughts and sending miracle vibes.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 29, 2019)

Very sorry to hear this. I know it.looks bleak but miracles do happen. I will be keeping you and your husband in my prayers


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 29, 2019)

Always remember

we will all pray for your strength.


----------



## Peggy Sue (Jun 29, 2019)

Karen, you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 29, 2019)

So sorry to hear that.
Spend as much time as you can while you can on the things that are truly important.
We'll still be here later.
My thoughts are with you.
Ed


----------



## Burmi Steph (Jun 29, 2019)

Karen - we’ve never met, or even spoken to each other online, but i just read your post and hit me deeply. I am so sorry you’re going through this. I’ll say a prayer for you and your husband, hoping for strength and miracles.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 29, 2019)

Burmi Steph said:


> Karen - we’ve never met, or even spoken to each other online, but i just read your post and hit me deeply. I am so sorry you’re going through this. I’ll say a prayer for you and your husband, hoping for strength and miracles.



Ditto from myself. [emoji8]


----------



## Maggie T (Jun 29, 2019)

Very sorry to hear. Hoping for the best, and sending positive thoughts your way


----------



## aqualungs (Jun 29, 2019)

So sorry, and will be praying for a miracle.


----------



## LaLaP (Jun 29, 2019)

Sending you love and hugs. Take care my dear.


----------



## Cindy63 (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm very very sorry. You're all in my thoughts and prayers. Miracles can happen if they're meant to be! My husband has a severe traumatic brain injury that has left him paralyzed on one side no memory and a feeding tube. He know has been in a long term facility for the rest of his life. So I feel your pain. But I had to try and stay strong for our 3 yr old son. Oh Karen my heart breaks for you.


----------



## Doyers (Jun 30, 2019)

Im a new member and just read what you post.......prayers your way


----------



## Kadels (Jun 30, 2019)

Scary and heartbreaking. But I’m still hoping for a miracle!


----------



## Erinelle (Jun 30, 2019)

So sorry to hear this Karen. How truly devastating. You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers. [emoji27][emoji1317]


----------



## NurseJ (Jun 30, 2019)

Sending well wishes and positive thoughts.


----------



## hotrodmum57 (Jun 30, 2019)

My deepest thoughts are with you through this time and I will pray for a miracle (((((((hugs))))))


----------



## lizznet15 (Jun 30, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> Yesterday my husband had a spontaneous bleed into the back of his head. He will not be waking up from this. He is at the hospital on hospice care. There is no response from him at all. I am with him.
> 
> I'll check in here as I'm able.
> 
> Please, treasure your loved ones...they can be gone in an instant.


Sending lots of prayers, or good thaught for you and your family


----------



## Azjaba (Jun 30, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> Yesterday my husband had a spontaneous bleed into the back of his head. He will not be waking up from this. He is at the hospital on hospice care. There is no response from him at all. I am with him.
> 
> I'll check in here as I'm able.
> 
> Please, treasure your loved ones...they can be gone in an instant.


Sending prayers your way. My husband had the same happen to him in 2001. Miracles are possible! He was read his last rights even, but today he is thriving- God works in mysterious ways.


----------



## MPappagallo (Jun 30, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> Yesterday my husband had a spontaneous bleed into the back of his head. He will not be waking up from this. He is at the hospital on hospice care. There is no response from him at all. I am with him.
> 
> I'll check in here as I'm able.
> 
> Please, treasure your loved ones...they can be gone in an instant.


I'm so sorry to hear this. My heart hurts for you. Sending thoughts and prayers and strength your way.


----------



## ShirleyTX (Jun 30, 2019)

My heart leaks tears for you and your family. You are such a lovely part of this group. I am so sorry this has happened. I wish I had words that would make it better, but.... We are with you in spirit.


----------



## Dena (Jun 30, 2019)

I am so sorry Karen. My thoughts & prayers are with you and your husband.  If I could sit with you, and give you a hug, I would.


----------



## Obbie (Jun 30, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> Yesterday my husband had a spontaneous bleed into the back of his head. He will not be waking up from this. He is at the hospital on hospice care. There is no response from him at all. I am with him.
> 
> I'll check in here as I'm able.
> 
> Please, treasure your loved ones...they can be gone in an instant.



I’m so sorry, Prayers


----------



## queen koopa (Jun 30, 2019)

OH Karen...  Wish for strength for you and your fam. Though we have never met my heart has dropped into my stomach after seeing your post. Take care and we are always here!


----------



## Robertchrisroph (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## mark1 (Jun 30, 2019)

very sad to read this , God bless him , and your family …..


----------



## Billna the 2 (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm so sorry, I hope that you be strong at this time.

God bless


----------



## lovee50 (Jun 30, 2019)

Lots of prayers and positive thoughts sent your way


----------



## Mfields72 (Jun 30, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> Yesterday my husband had a spontaneous bleed into the back of his head. He will not be waking up from this. He is at the hospital on hospice care. There is no response from him at all. I am with him.
> 
> I'll check in here as I'm able.
> 
> Please, treasure your loved ones...they can be gone in an instant.


So sorry


----------



## Viola B (Jun 30, 2019)

So very sorry, Karen, to learn of this sad news. Praying for comfort at this time.


----------



## Lyric (Jun 30, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> Yesterday my husband had a spontaneous bleed into the back of his head. He will not be waking up from this. He is at the hospital on hospice care. There is no response from him at all. I am with him.
> 
> I'll check in here as I'm able.
> 
> Please, treasure your loved ones...they can be gone in an instant.


So very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Lyric (Jun 30, 2019)

So very sorry to hear this. I wish peace and comfort for you and your husband.


----------



## Cnicol (Jul 1, 2019)

Karen, I am so sorry to hear this. Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Bee62 (Jul 1, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> Yesterday my husband had a spontaneous bleed into the back of his head. He will not be waking up from this. He is at the hospital on hospice care. There is no response from him at all. I am with him.
> 
> I'll check in here as I'm able.
> 
> Please, treasure your loved ones...they can be gone in an instant.


I am so sorry to read this Karen. I am praying for your husband. I am wishing him all the best. 
And I am wishing you much strength in this hard time. Thinking of you my friend.

Sabine


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 1, 2019)

Best wishes and prayer.


----------



## counting (Jul 1, 2019)

I'm so sorry. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Sleppo (Jul 1, 2019)

So sorry to hear this, please take care. <3


----------



## vladimir (Jul 1, 2019)

thinking of you and your family


----------



## shellcior (Jul 1, 2019)

Sending many prayers your way for you and your husband.


----------



## Donna Albu (Jul 1, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> Yesterday my husband had a spontaneous bleed into the back of his head. He will not be waking up from this. He is at the hospital on hospice care. There is no response from him at all. I am with him.
> 
> I'll check in here as I'm able.
> 
> Please, treasure your loved ones...they can be gone in an instant.


Oh Karen, I'm so sorry. I'll be praying for your family, and especially for your husband.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 2, 2019)

My dear husband, Pete, went on to a better place at 2:00 AM this morning (July 2). I was blessed to be with him, and to hold his hand as he took his last breath.

Thank you all for your prayers and well-wishes. I will return when I am able.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 2, 2019)

So sorry Karen. I know that's not easy. Please remember to take care of yourself and may he rest in peace.


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 2, 2019)

Love n hugs to you Karen!


----------



## g4mobile (Jul 2, 2019)

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Peggy Sue (Jul 3, 2019)

Karen, I am so sorry for you loss, sending you love and prayers your way. Take care and God Bless


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 3, 2019)

Love and strength to you Karen. Pete looks like he was a truly wonderful person. So hard for you.


----------



## Reptilony (Jul 3, 2019)

Mes plus sincères condoléances. I will listen to your advice. Take care...


----------



## Bee62 (Jul 3, 2019)

My deepest condolence. I am so sorry for your loss. Please take care of you.


----------



## Professor Brenda (Jul 3, 2019)

God be with you both. So sorry to hear this. Take care of yourself.


----------



## wellington (Jul 3, 2019)

So very sorry for your loss. Know we are here for you.


----------



## JLMDVM (Jul 3, 2019)

So very sorry for your loss. God bless you and your family in this difficult time.


----------



## counting (Jul 4, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you can find comfort and joy in the time you had together and the love you shared.


----------



## Gijoux (Jul 4, 2019)

Karen I'm so glad you were able to be with Pete when he left this world. I'm sure you have many wonderful memories to sustain you. Blessings to you and your family.


----------



## Sleppo (Jul 5, 2019)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Sue Ann (Jul 6, 2019)

Donna Albu said:


> Oh Karen, I'm so sorry. I'll be praying for your family, and especially for your husband.


so very sorry for your loss. Praying for healing for your heart.


----------



## Lyric (Jul 6, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> My dear husband, Pete, went on to a better place at 2:00 AM this morning (July 2). I was blessed to be with him, and to hold his hand as he took his last breath.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and well-wishes. I will return when I


----------



## Lyric (Jul 6, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Peace, hugs and prayers are being sent your way.


----------



## Cinditnt (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm new here and am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jul 8, 2019)

So sorry Karen, you are in our prayers!


----------



## Sue Ann (Jul 8, 2019)

so sorry for your loss. Sending healing heart prayers your way.


----------



## Mull112 (Jul 8, 2019)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm so sorry to have missed this until now Karen. 

My love to you and my thanks to your hospice team.

We went through the same with my dad at Christmas, if you want to talk to someone about any of this. Otherwise I hope sitting with Chug can bring you some peaceful moments: it was good therapy for me.

My best thoughts,

Rosemary


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 14, 2019)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 12, 2019)

Well, I'm back on a very limited basis.

Less than 4 weeks after Pete died, I found myself in Eisenhower Med Center. I had an extremely high fever. Turns out I had bilateral lower lobe pneumonia, very involved and serious, with right mid lobe involvement. I had serious colitis, then I went into Atrial fib, then my kidneys failed.

Ended up with 1 kidney dialysis treatment, cardioversion for afib,
and a long road ahead to get over the pneumonia. On day of discharge, after 12 days, I found out I was not expected to survive...BUT I DID!!

Now home, alone but with an excellent support church family, struggling to do even the little stuff, like breathing. LOL!

I will read, but probably l will post only occasionally...please be patient with me.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 12, 2019)

So sorry for you! You got piled on all at once- life is very mean sometimes. Take care of yourself and best wishes!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 12, 2019)

Take care of yourself and get well soon


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 12, 2019)

Sheesh. . . talk about hitting you when you're down! It's good you have a support system. Hopefully things are turning around for you now.


----------



## dmilam (Aug 13, 2019)

Sounds like you’re headed in the right direction. I would encourage you to lean on others when you need to. Please don’t suffer in silence.


----------



## vladimir (Aug 13, 2019)

@KarenSoCal just wanted to let you know we're thinking of you  Do you have anyone to help you care for Chug if you need a hand?

Get well soon!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 14, 2019)

vladimir said:


> @KarenSoCal just wanted to let you know we're thinking of you  Do you have anyone to help you care for Chug if you need a hand?
> 
> Get well soon!


Yes, I do! They have been caring for all my pets for me. Thank God for good friends!


----------



## HoosierTort (Aug 22, 2019)

So sorry for your loss and your own health issues! Glad you are recovering!


----------



## wellington (Aug 22, 2019)

Wow when it rains it pours. Take care and save your energy for fighting back to goid health. We are here for you but and your one of us whether you can post or not.


----------

